# A Sad day...........



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I hope you all are having a better Friday than I am. Yesterday I came home to find out that my dog was having a miscarriage. She seems to be doing better this morning which is a plus. And today, is the funeral for my Great Grandma. It's one of those days where a person wishes they could just stay in bed and hide underneath the covers :hair: . Guess, i'll just have to drink some more  instead and put one foot in front of the other and try and have a descent day :sun: . I suppose one good thing is that the weekend is finally here :stars: .


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I am so sorry you are having such a bad day. Keep putting one foot in front of the other and it will get easier, not better but a little easier. My aunt and my DH's good friend are being burried this weekend :grouphug: :grouphug: 
crocee


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: oh sweety, I am so sorry that you are having such a horrible day. We are here for you if you need to talk :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Briana, I am so sorry for the way things are going for you right now. Take a deep breath and face the day head on. Just know that the lord is there for you and will comfort you and the family if you just ask him to.

Prayers for the family for this troubling times. ray: :grouphug:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope that you can find and give comfort today. Sometimes it is good to let yourself feel sad- tomorrow is soon enough to pick and go on.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i'll be sad with you, its been ahorrible week and i want to hide to.. but it will get better for both of us!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sad ,  you are having a hard time and pray that things will be better for you very soon. ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I know how you feel and am here to listen. I will tell you it takes time but gets better. You will never fully forget yout grandma but you will come to accept the facts. :hug:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

Bless you and your family in this time of need


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Bless you and know that we are here...prayers to your family :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry for your loss. Please remember the good times you had with Great Grandmom, I'm sure she's watching, she'd want you to remember her and smile. :hug: 

I had a dog mis-carry a litter. Its sad, but she bounced back pretty fast. As long as she "cleans out" well, she should be ok.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Crocee, i'm so sorry for your losses to. I am a true believer that bad things always happen in twos or threes. I once lost a best friend and a cousin within a 2 week period. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. Thankfully my Grandma believed in God and attended church as often as she physically could. She had been through so much loss in her life, I was amazed at how strong her spirit seemed to be. I look back at all of the funerals i've been to in a 25 year period and most have been kids-so it was better in a sence to be able to attend one of someone who has lived so long and who was lucky enough to have many happy times.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I feel for you!  . I know what it is like to lose puppies to a miscarriage. But my munchkin 2 litters twice in a year already (8 puppies per litter) and all survived. my secret weapon against miscarriage and weak puppies is :shocked: . . .GOAT'S MILK. :shocked: the calcuim makes stronger pups. But I don't know if it keeps her from having a miscarriage or no--- But ever since I started giving her goats milk during her pregnancy, she stopped miscarrying.


----------

